# Transport Options to Northern Nevada



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I believe it was, Jax08 who mentioned in another thread that there are "pay" transport options out there. Can anyone tell me what they are and approximately how much they cost? I keep seeing puppies that need rescue forever homes, I'm want to be a rescue forever home :wub: but the German Shepherds needing forever homes seem to be nowhere near me. I did go look at a 3 year old male golden/shepherd mix at Safe Haven but he kept trying to dominiate Buddy. I'm getting so discouraged. I talked with my local shelter yesterday but they only have one female, a husky/lab mix about 2 years who I may go look at this weekend. I have not heard back from the Aussie rescue. If you look at petfinder for this area the majority of the young dogs are either pits or small dogs.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Well since no one ever replied, I looked it up on the internet. Looks like they have to be booked up to a month in advance and are pricey enough that they don't post rates on their websites. Yikes. Out of my price range, if I have to ask.  

Hubby is getting tired of the process.. Maybe we will just go down to the pound and get a good size heinz 57 for now. Our regular breeder plans to try for a litter this spring and already promised us a puppy so maybe a puppy this summer. (keeping fingers crossed)


----------

